# how do you choose a 30k legion?



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so like many many people for me its now time to start a 30k army,
but I am undecided on what legion to choose.

so how do u guys chooses yours?

personally im looking at primarchs , I want one that looks good and personally I think there leaving the best ones till last, I mean I cant wait to see, raven guard, blood angels, wolves and dark angels primarchs, is there any kind of idea whos out next?

next up for me it would be the specialist troops , a lot of the legions have 2 or 3 already with the ravenguard getting there first not long ago.

so does anyone have any ideas what specialist units we will see for raven guard, blood angels, wolves and dark angels. 

like many people im really looking forward to getting my hands on plastic heresy marines and cant wait to start them lol.

so what legion you guys choosing and why?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I was a fanboy of the imperial fists from playing space crusade way back when you could launch a brick 2 feet in the air off the top of a vhs player when you hit the eject button. So are you going pure loyalist or heretic? What is your gut instinct fighting style, balls deep in the action or shoot the shit out of it then stamp on its twitching corpse? I would go for Fists myself, I like the pragmatic approach of the primarch, I like the fighting style of the Fists, lot of dakka then strike hard, and they look pretty cool too. 

The Dark Angels would be cool too, as at 30k they have yet been turned from cool outsiders to emo parody, plus they have a cool primarch, probably my favorite portrayed primarch to date


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

My choice was simple; A legion that works in 40k too, that has psykers, that is decent in close combat and that has Daemons. That's the way I prefer to play.

Only one legion fits this: Word Bearers. Choice made


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been a BA (with a side of DA) fanboy for 20+ years at this point, even though there are plastics coming out I'm still holding out for all the rules and Primarchs to be released.

I can't wait to see what FW thinks Sanguinius leading 30k Sanguinary Guard looks like, though I have mixed feelings about how Primarch's are posed.

If I had to pick one right now I'd go Alpha Legion. They're just so.....sneaky. I love it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You need to like the aesthetic and to a slightly lesser extent, the fluff, first and foremost in my opinion. 30k is that kind of a game. In my experience, sure, people run flare-shielded Spartans and solid units/lists, but there aren't many 'omg powergamaaaar' 30k players because almost all of them are in it for a love of the models and background.

I went with Night Lords; I think their aesthetic is great (and cheap; totally using 40k CSM Raptors as 30k Night Raptors, natch!), I love their whole warped moral compass, I love Curze, and it just turned out really well that I like their rules too. Are they, in my opinion, the best set of rules? No; I think that their Rite of War forcing you to take three expensive, low model count Veteran squads when one of your big Legiones Astartes rules is based on outnumbering the enemy is kinda dumb, and having your whole army take a morale check when the Warlord dies (with +1" fall back distance from Scurry Away - I mean, Nostraman Blood) can lose you games. But their rules fit the fluff, and they feel very Night Lords-esque, so I like them a lot (and Curze is, again in my own opinion, the best Primarch in rules terms with the sole exception of Alpharius which makes up for a lot).

I think you have to like the Primarch as well; I mean, let's face it, that's the main reason we play 30k :victory:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

My choice was obvious for me, Iron Hands, love their fluff and reading the Index Astartes on them years ago got me hooked. I adore their fluff, it appeals to all my soft spots of fantasy and fiction, machines, bionics, an 'itch' that they just couldn't scratch, belief that one day Ferrus would come back to them, the ties to Mechanicum shunning the Chaplaincy, the Iron Council, each clan operating indepentily and having independence -none of this scout company crap- was just incredibly gripping. 

They were my first and only marine army, I strongly believed they were divergant enough that they warrented their own codex Space Wolves, Dark Angels, Templars and Blood Angels style, I played them despite barely having a mention in the 5th edition -other than the at the time contradiction of us having a Chapter Master-, even getting multiple comments from other players asking if i was playing as Templars or even Raven Guard. Then the travesty of a fluff piece came out in the form of 6th ed SM codex and it nuetured the Iron Hands, stripped them bare to make the 'codex compliant', gave us a Mary Sue of a Chapter Master, it was horrid, i was pissed.

Then i read Massacre. The Legion I fell in love with was right there in that book, not only that it gave us Ferrus, one of the better looking Primarchs imo.

My advice is this, doesn't matter how it performs on the table top, if you have no attachment you won't enjoy your legion. Be that the models or the fluff, or the colour scheme, find something you love and run with it. One of the beautiful things about 30k is that it doesnt matter what you pick, the game is a somewhat level playing field because at its core its still Marine vs Marine each drawing from the same pool, just down to what you do with your pool.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Thousand Sons.

because reasons.



-----------

honestly though, I've been a fan of the Sons for numerous editions. Seeing what they REALLY were with the Heresy novels just makes me love them even more. Still reading the third Ahriman novel, though. I'm sad that it's another year before FW has any rules for them, and even sadder that 40k can't make good Thousand Sons to save their souls.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Loli said:


> My advice is this, doesn't matter how it performs on the table top, if you have no attachment you won't enjoy your legion. Be that the models or the fluff, or the colour scheme, find something you love and run with it. One of the beautiful things about 30k is that it doesnt matter what you pick, the game is a somewhat level playing field because at its core its still Marine vs Marine each drawing from the same pool, just down to what you do with your pool.


He nailed it.



Xabre said:


> I'm sad that it's another year before FW has any rules for them, and even sadder that 40k can't make good Thousand Sons to save their souls.


Hey, there there, you get the Lumineferous Resonator!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

MidnightSun said:


> Hey, there there, you get the Lumineferous Resonator!


Bless you.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You could be Dark Angels and get the Pyris Extasis, take consolation in that at least...


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Obviously Word Bearers for me, their Primarch (Lorgar Aurelian) is portrayed very well in Horus Heresy books The First Heretic/Betrayer/Aurelian. If you really want to see which primarchs/legions you would like the most, I would suggest going to the books. I personally love Word Bearers for the same reasons as Nordicus, as well as being the only "true" evil legion in warhammer. They turned to chaos to find the truth, not just because it made them more powerful. This is expressed very well in The First Heretic. So if you are going for a truly evil legion, Word Bearers are for you.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

To echo others here, pick a legion you like the fluff, colour scheme and models of and worry about rules later. I mean, forge worlds models are so intricate and sharp to not take models you love the look of seems silly.

I play Emperor's Children and they have arguably one of the worst rule sets. However, I love their fluff and, let's be honest, we have the best looking special units. I've not gotten bored of painting them yet and they are great fun to play. 

So yeah, pick a legion you like and appeals to you.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Deus Mortis said:


> However, I love their fluff and, let's be honest, we have the *most fabulous looking* special units


There you go, fixed it for you :good:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Why did you just write the same thing twice? :wink:


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

Nordicus said:


> My choice was simple; A legion that works in 40k too, that has psykers, that is decent in close combat and that has Daemons. That's the way I prefer to play.
> 
> Only one legion fits this: Word Bearers. Choice made


Exactly the same for me :good:

One thing to consider for gaming purposes, maybe (depending on your meta too), would be to avoid modelling a 30K army that would seem too odd or weird in 40K.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

wow loads replys, 
well I will be basing a choice on fluff, and model coolness lol I feel u can win with any army if played correctly and I need to like the look of a army to enjoy it.

I just cant wait for specialist united to be released for wolves, and both angels , any one any thoughts opf what were see for them?
blood angels im expecting sang guard( not sure if they could look diff from 40k ones) so we may not get them lol.

any ideas what united we could see for dark angels and space wolves?

also is there any indication of which primarchs next up????


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Forge World are working through the Primarchs from Book 3 to my knowledge, so probably Corax/Dorn/Alpharius. You won't be seeing the others for some time.

Blood Angels and Dark Angels will be released in Book 6, due around Feb next year (to coincide with the Horus Heresy Weekender) although the last I heard they were only getting Legiones Astartes rules and a Rite of War or two, with no special characters, units or Primarch rules. Don't know how true that is but we'll find out in a few months.

Space Wolves and Thousand Sons are a long way off though. They'll be in the Prospero book, which was rumoured to be out around 2017, but it had previously been rumoured for 2015 and 2016. The studio is having some trouble with the rules and balancing them last I heard.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> any ideas what units we could see for dark angels and space wolves?


Expecting Dreadwing, Deathwing and Stormwing for sure since they've been mentioned in HH novels, althought we don't know exactly what they do in 30k, and I'd assume the Ravenwing are still a specialist Bike formation (although they'd obviously have a different purpose in 30k than 40k since the Fallen don't exist).

That said, I had expected something like the Invictarus Suzerains for the Ultramarines given the 40k Honour Guard, but I Fulmentarii and Locutarii took me completely by surprise, so I'm not betting on anything.

Space Wolves, not a clue other than the strongest psychic defence and one of the strongest psychic offences amongst all the Legions; the first from their talismans and other anti-psyker gear, the second from their brilliant workaround of the Emperor banning Librarians by calling their Librarians something else. I'd also expect an anti-Marine focus, being the Emperor's Executioners and all, but that may well be far less powerful than it sounds depending on how it's done ('being flexible' doesn't sound like a particularly overwhelming specification, but Alpha Legion with Alpharius kicking about are _incredible_, certainly on paper). That said, again, I've been surprised by FW decisions before. I was expecting the Night Lords to have a bunch of leadership-based abilities, but they got an elite anti-infantry army with a shitload of deployment gimmicks and bonuses for outnumbering in combat, and if I'd just been given the rule to read without knowing what Legion it was for, I'd have said Mutable Tactics was an Ultramarines rule).


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

My current 30k legion was decided for me, the shop i paint for wanted 2 colourful groups for their display set. As one of their staff already had a 40k imperial fists army and therefore a good and easy to paint yellow method it was left for me to do a bright, eye catching traitor legion. Emperor's Kiddies it is. 

Personally i think the Alpha legion are my favourites, the fluff is cool and they have an interesting colour scheme. That's where i might end up going if i ever do any 30k marines for myself, though i may end up getting given the display army after it's been used n the shop enough so maybe i'll just add some more Purple marines in and have them on display in the cabinet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If I was going to start a 30k army would go by the character of the legions that we've seen in the novels up to now. My favourites so far have been the SWs, NLs and DG. I already have a 40k SW army, so that rules them out, so the decision comes down to the type of warfare the other two utilise. Attrition fighters, or hard hitting terror specialists. The terror specialists just win by a nose.


----------

